# Big Trout Bite



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

The Bigger fish are definitely showing up in their winter haunts and it appears as if we're going to have an actual winter this year (knock on wood). Most fish are being caught on MirrOlure Corkys, MirrOdines and Topwaters.
We have a couple of boats with some open dates. We are even booking night wade trips for the upcoming full moon. 
Give us a call
Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

